# Help coming up with a title for opera



## Donata (Dec 28, 2013)

I'm writing a short, one act opera for a history class, and I'm having trouble coming up with a title for it. It is based on court records from a crime committed in Renaissance era Italy. Basically, a wealthy lord kills his wife and her lover, who happens to be his half-brother. I'd like to hear your suggestions!


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Should have a title in latin like; _ex sententia domini_ or in Italian; _la condanna del signore_ (apr. The sentencing of the Lord), as he is nobility he will of course be found not guilty!

/ptr


----------



## Cavaradossi (Aug 2, 2012)

Il Trovatore :devil:


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

A Family Affair


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

What is the name of the wealthy Lord? There's the name of your opera!


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

Ohimè, ohimè, ohimè!


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Mama's Gonna Kill me!

Might be better in Italian though.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Io non vedo, non sento, non parlo.:lol:


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

Le nozze di Pagliacci


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

The word "short" as in "pithy" caught my eye.

Libretto doesn't even make me flinch. Happened in Jersey all the time in the 1950's-1960's.

"Those Were the Days." An opera without the buffa in one act.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

_Revenge is the Best Medici_.


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

_Messiaen Around As the Loofa Turns_


----------



## Donata (Dec 28, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your suggestions! I named it Traitorous Love. I got an A+.


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

Yeah....we were a great help :lol:


----------

